# Eating Black Drum



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

How many people on here eat Black Drum? I caught my first ever BD yesterday, and took him home and filted it. They are a tough fish to clean, but I got some really good filets off of it. I am wondering what the best way to prepare the filets are, or what reccomendations PFF might have. I typically bake all my fish, as I am not big on fried foods, however, I am open to frying it. 

We put in around 8 am at 17th, and trolled around trying to get some menhaden. They are not too thick yet, and it seemed they were popping everywhere we were not. So, after messing around for about 30 minutes, we decided to go hit up the docks, starting just east of shoreline park in GB. We managed a couple under slot reds and one small flounder, and as we made our way back around the point of GB, we decided to hit the 3 MB. We fished bottom with cut menhaden (caught a few days prior) and caught quite the variety. My buddy Bill had the worst luck. He caught 3 or 4 ARS, all around 10 to 15 lbs, and then he finally caught something he could keep (25 inch RedFish, Est.,) which came off right at the boat. As did the next keeper Red he caught. My buddy Jim landed 6 nice Reds, with only 2 being keepers, the others were way too big. My only catch of the day was the Black Drum, I would say he weighed around 11 lbs or so and was around 24" long. I was happy with my only catch of the day. We got back to the dock around 1 pm. Here is a few pictures of the fish we caught.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I am not a big fish eater, but if I do it is going to be something that I am not used to seeing covered in worms. lol just my .02, couldn't bring myself to do it.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, I did not see any worms, but I have never seen worms in any fish. I do not know if it is because I am blind, or if the worms are too small to see, or if I have just never come across a fish with worms. At the same time, though, I do not typically keep the fish i catch. Since this was my first BD, I figured I would give it a try. What do these worms look like?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

If you didn't see them then it probably didn't have them. Allot of BD will have worms everywhere, coming out of the scales, around the eyes.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Interesting. You know, really, I did not pay too much attention to the outside. I did look over the filets, but not really looking for worms. Would they stand out? I mean, the worms are pretty noticeable, and are they moving?


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Typically in the fillets they will be in spirals, quite noticeable. I just get the knife and cut them out. I've caught trout that sometimes will have them from time to time. If it was me cooking that BD I would fry it, just me though, second would be Panko bread crumbs then baked.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If the fish has worms they will look like long strands of very thin wet white pasta Sphagetti.

Black drum are good to eat fried.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

they are good. the worms die when you cook it or freeze it. no big deal. they dont add or take away from the meat. 

people don't realize how many parasites are in chicken, beef, pork and even inside us. 

just cook it and you'll be fine


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Interesting. You know, really, I did not pay too much attention to the outside. I did look over the filets, but not really looking for worms. Would they stand out? I mean, the worms are pretty noticeable, and are they moving?


if it did had worms, they are not too hard miss. you will see them. i hooked one early this year (45"). when i fillet it, they were there.


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

Most of the time if the black drum still have their stripes they hadn't lived long enough to aquire much worms yet.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

I'd say it will be good, if not great however you fix it. Fairly firm flesh, mild flavor. I love it, but you need to understand, I developed my taste for saltwater fish in South Louisiana and unlike most of my Cajun friends, I'd trade 50 specks for one nice Redfish and this is a cousin. I've never seen the worms, but heard they show up in the larger size ones.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Most fish have worms whether you see them or not. If you're worried about that you probably shouldn't eat anything made of meat!

That being said, I haven't cooked drum in a way that didn't taste good, but I'll usually fry them. Cut them into strips and cook them like chicken fingers, they even taste like them.


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

its usually the larger drums that have alot of worms


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

For Red fish I grill them scales down until the curl up which I've heard called redfish on the half shell. It's very tasty and healthy without the mushiness that baking can create.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't worry about the worms. Pretty noticeable. If they are there, cut them out. If you miss em somehow... Just cook em.

BD are good fried or filleted and wrapped in foil with butter pats, garlic powder and a slight crumbling of rosemary... toss it on the grill for about 10


----------



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

Never tried the big ones. But the small to mid size taste great. I usually fry, or marinate and bake.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Black Drum taste like chicken or pork chops when fried. Very firm and much more like poultry than fish. Great, IMO. Just cut into strips or nuggets, dip in egg, then into some Zatarans and fry them up in peanut oil.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I appreciate all the feedback, and I will be cooking him up today. I plan on baking it with garam marsala seasoning. Thanks to all for the replies! O*D*W


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

That BD is a great size for eating. If you didn't see any worms, it doesn't have any. Very good when fried.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

bamachem said:


> Black Drum taste like chicken or pork chops when fried. Very firm and much more like poultry than fish. Great, IMO. Just cut into strips or nuggets, dip in egg, then into some Zatarans and fry them up in peanut oil.


Bamachem, I have to try this it sounds like it will be delicious! :yes:


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Scales on one side. Mix up a combo of real butter(melted) and olive oil. Pour or brush on the meatside.You can also use the olive oil no-stick spray just as well. Then shake a liberal dose of creole seasoning and lemon pepper -- let allof this marinate at least a couple of hours. NOW this next part is important, after getting your grill good and hot( be sure and coat/spray non-stick on the grill first!) put the fillets down with the meat side down FIRST for a couple of minutes. This will help sear the fillet side and give that good grilling taste. Then flip the fillets over with the scale side down and continue to grill until the thickest part of the fillet starts to flake. Simple, easy and tastes great. It works great for reds, black drum, and sheephead.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

If we keep it we eat it., fillets on the table, Heads and back bones in the crab trap.
And yes, We eat our Black Drum; it is all in how it is prepared.

By the way what is ARS?


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Just like a redfish!! Good to eat! Here in Louisiana BD r like red fish!! We would rather eat trout!!


----------



## Side Tracked (May 16, 2013)

Worms show up mostly in the warmer water months for sure. I will filet a drum and then slice the filets no more then a 1/2 in. thick. Then you can see any worms as you hold the filet up to the light. Just pick them out with knife and cook well. "Good to go"!


----------

